# It's almost spring.... I’m getting the itch!



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

OK it’s that time of year… I’m getting the itch! 

I may want to go down to around Sandy Hook this weekend… Any good spots that anyone knows of?

3/08
-p


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'd check in on Coastal Explorer to look around for spots.

Any other ideas, Jersey guys?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Can't say much abouth the north but down here in the south the water temp is still a bit cold.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

plove53 said:


> OK it’s that time of year… I’m getting the itch!
> 
> I may want to go down to around Sandy Hook this weekend… Any good spots that anyone knows of?
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I've had the itch for awhile now and I think I'll try the Hook at Fisherman's Beach or maybe the bay at Union Beach. Anyone Know how the bay is doing?


----------

